# Choctaw rising again



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, looks like the Choctawhatchee will be on the rise again at Caryville. All that water will push back in the swamps on down the river to the bay. Excellent for spring fishing.


:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This is bitter sweet to me; however, you are right. We will have some really healthy fish come spring and summer!


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

We need this until about June to let the fish get a good spawn in and fatten up for the summer after the years of drought we have had hopefully we will have a normal rainfall pattern this year to get things back up to par.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Drove through a torrential downpour this afternoon from Hartford to just north of DeFuniak. The storm was pushing far up into Alabama, so that means a good bit of water coming down the river in the next couple of days. Let's hope we have a spring like 3 years ago when mud holes held fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

So far we have a pretty good start but Kevin is right......the river needs to hang in there for a while. I did notice a post from mouth of Yellow River that bass were on the rampage over there a day or two ago. If the river goes down to 3 at Caryville and hangs there that won't be good. At least when this rise gets down to 6 or 7 better take advantage of it while we can.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah we do need the rain. I just wish it would stay at 1 stage. No much for change I guess...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

More rain tonight up in Alabama will be holding the Choctaw between 8 and 9 ft for a few more days. At that lever there is still a little water in the swamp in some places. I'm grounded until Friday but will be out there doing something weather permitting.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the shad are running in the river yet?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to Pinelog today with a buddy. Launched at 9am, quit at 3pm. 1 - 12 inch bass, 1 - 12 1/2 inch shellcracker, 1 - 9 inche red belly. Missed 2 or 3 decent bites. 
We were only boat when we launched. When we got back at 3 there was one other parked rig. Saw 3 in lot at Cowford when we crossed the bridge this morning. They were gone this afternoon. 

Pinelong is high but clear all the way down to East River. Went up east river to the old bridge. 10 ft water running strong at the bridge. Log jams all along the bridge except one opening which we took. Wanted to find the lake just up from the bridge but swamp so flooded we could not figure it out. 

Saw a lot of suspended fish at 8 to 9 feet in 12 to 14 water. 'This was in Pinelog maybe 100 yards before you hit the river.

All fish caught on wigglers. No bites on bream spinners, jigs, or Snagless Sally. 
Hardly any top water activity at all. saw maybe half dozen break water all day lolng and that was it.

Water is still well out in the swamp and running through the swamp. It this keeps up a few more weeks we should have a good late April and May.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Up again*

The rain a couple of days ago up in Alabama will have the Choctaw going up again by Wednesday. At Caryvill it's about 8 now and supposed to be near 10 in a couple of days. All this high water sure has things messed up but I suspect the back-water guys are having a ball. I just never learned how to fish the swamp in high water. 
Leaving shortly for Alaqua just to get out a few hours Looking to see if the mullet have returned.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm hitting the choctaw here shortly. Reports to come!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We didn't do diddly squat on Alaqua mullet today. A local told us to forget it until we get a week of 70 plus weather. Water still 58 and apparently too cold.


----------

